# How do I band/braid a mane/tail?



## Palomino Brigade (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been throwing the idea of actually showing this year (If Ray behaves well enough) and I would like to try braiding his mane or tail to make him kind of 'stand out'. He's a 14.3? hh palomino, and whenever we go to an arena to run him, he gets picked on for being so small and is often overlooked. (I also just like the look of plaited tails and manes like shown below and think it would make him sweat less.) Would this help the major cowlick he has? It flipps half of his mane on one side of his neck and the other half on the other. I've been working with it for the past year, but it isn't going anywhere. I can't really ask anyone around here, and a lot of the stuff i've found on the internet is looking for some type of braiding tool I don't have. If you can tell me in an incredibly simple way, I'd appreciate it and start practicing.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

the tail one is basically the same as french plaiting a persons hair. theres videos on youtube that show you how to do it, its pretty easy  
& i have no idea how to do the mane like that, but im sure there will be a youtube video on it. theres other mane plaits you can look up too.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you're showing in hunters, yes, those are the braids you'll want to use. Look up videos on YouTube, they've helped me a lot. I don't pull my tails, but some people trim them at the bottom so they look even. As for the manes, I usually pull them to four inches or so by laying all the mane to the right side, wetting it, and pulling the longer hairs out by pulling down. Look on youtube, much easier watching than reading!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

When I braid, I cut the mane as I go because all my crossovers are the same length. I use water over quic braid because I think water is more efficient. I don't braid tails yet, but there are countless videos on how to braid manes and tails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caprita21 (Mar 21, 2011)

i learned plating simply by french plating peoples hair and once you know how to do that, plating your horses main or tail is much easier, but that is just my opinion


----------

